# Roys Bufallo's



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

All you guys,

Check out Roys Bufallo deployment straps - superb, I have a couple - got to be the best value ever and really enhance a watch.

I can't believe the quality for a tenner - superb........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm on my way there now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In XL?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Did you like the look of them Stan......??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Got them in another browser window now.









Can you post a pic of one on a watch, please? 

I like the idea of a clasp, saves bending the hell out of the strap. That's what buggers 'em up, IMHO.

Ta.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Will do, hang on a bit........


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Bloody bugger,

I can't remember my password for my piccy host ( silly sod )......

Look at the first post in Russian watch forum - Gagarin Ltd chrono's. Thats on one of Roys bufallo's.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ta, dude. I am having a look...... now!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,

Sorry, flippin' red X.

If you reckon it's that good I buy one anyroad.









Can't do enough for a good watch.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Strange Stan,

Comes up ok for me. Will try to remember my piccy host password. Fecking computers dog me right off sometimes........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Tell me about it! I'll have a go later.









Dunner worry, the leader of the BAC has no need to.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan,

Remembered my password, but it won't let me on. Could it be to do with my post on viruses I just made in anything goes. My puters gone crazy. I had a really hard time getting back onto this site......???????


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Sometimes your provider gets overloaded or is performing maintenance. Don't worry.

The picture host seems to be having bandwidth problems.

It may not be anything sinister.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Garry, I too would like a pic when you have a mo









A red x for me too, you are probably still able to view the pic from your cache.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These straps are very long, I'm not sure it would fit you Stan.

They are too long for me.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Never mind, it's my fault for having a girlie wrist.









Thanks Roy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> These straps are very long, I'm not sure it would fit you Stan.
> 
> They are too long for me.










How long is very long?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Approx. 7 1/4 Inches + the watch.

Min Approx 6 1/4 + watch.


----------



## willydale (Jun 1, 2003)

I have two of the buffalo straps. They look pretty darn good in Roy's picture but even better on a watch. They are very comfortable. I am getting ready to order two or three more just to have spares on hand. Presently have the brown on a Marathon SAR. Would normally have used a black band, but all were in use. The brown changes the whole character of the watch. Try 'um. Regards, Bill


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am convinced - they are ordered


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Jot,

They are brilliant, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Here we go, as requested.......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Garry said:


> They are brilliant, you won't be dissapointed.


 Thanks Boss I am sure you are right.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Bugger,

Pics not showing again.......









That's it, I'm fed up with that host.

Anyone know a good one??????????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My ISP is NTL and they give 20 meg or something free. Just need a programme to upload to your web space. (I use a programme called Easy FTP)

I think most ISP's have a similar deal.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I use the much maligned AOL - I get 50Mb, AOL also have easy to use tools for uploading files - I dont know why they get such a hard time.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Jot,

I'm on aol broadband - how do you use the picture host.

Ta.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was on AOL before I got cable and with and older PC. AOL was like a snail compared to what I've got now and I'm only on ntl dial up.

Broadband would be like a rocket compared to then. Mind you I have a friend who swears by AOL.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Funny,

I've never had a problem with AOL, been with them years..


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Jot, I'll try it tomorrow.........


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David,

That looks bloody stunning.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Unfortunately the kind remarks need to be directed to Omega and the poor bufallo!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Unfortunately the kind remarks need to be directed to Omega and the poor bufallo!


 Stunning! I have never had the courage to put mine on a strap ... cant wait till they arrive









Good photo as usual


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Respect to both and the owner.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't scratch the lugs John!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Don't scratch the lugs John!










now my hand's started to shake already


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This combination looks good from a distance but I wouldn't recommend it.

It is just too light material to suit the watch. Maybe a 20mm Rhino would be more appropiate.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> These straps are very long, I'm not sure it would fit you Stan.
> 
> They are too long for me.


I just trimmed it. Very sharp blade recommended. If you need to take a lot off the clasp does end up a little far to one side - can't complain at Â£11.

Si


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Happy New Year!

I've fitted the clasp off a Bufallo onto the supplied strap of the SB1903 which was too short.....result ....brilliant


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Happy New Year Chris,

Thats a good idea, at the price that these straps are its worth it just for the clasp.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

chrisb said:


> I've fitted the clasp off a Bufallo onto the supplied strap of the SB1903 which was too short.....result ....brilliant


 Great tip Chris - I had the same problem - looks great now.

Roy is right - these straps are worth buying for the clasps!

Fitted a black 18mm to my old "Desotos Chronographe" stunning result.

Only one complaint Roy - I had to trim them to fit














now that's a first for me!!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Got my 20mm buffalo strap yesterday, excellent quality Roy!

Agreed, the clasp is worth the price on it's own!









I found the strap way too long for me tho, even after trimming (girly 7" wrist) so I'll be using the clasp on another strap.

But I really like the buffalo strap so I was wondering, with the clasp that it comes with; what would be the buckle part of the strap (the normally shorter length) attaches to the six o'clock lugs (bear with me guys ...







) instead of at the normal position of the 12 o'clock lugs. So it places the clasp too far over to the outside of my wrist. Now I noticed that the sports deployant clasps that Roy does attaches to the shorter strap so it can remain in the conventional position of the 12 o'clock lugs and the longer part of the strap then attaches to the clasp and fits underneath it. I reakon this setup would work better for a smaller wrist.

Am I making sense? What do you think?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I understand Gordon, I think.

The sports clasp would I think fit but the strap would need a hole in the 6 o'clock side.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Yep, thats what I was thinking. Measuring the buffalo strap with my other straps, this should pretty much place the sports clasp in the right place.

If you got them in stock Roy I'll chuck in an order for one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, in stock.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Think my piccy host is working again, thanks to Jots idea......

Poljot chrono on Roys brown bufallo......


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......Brilliant - working.

Cheers Jot, now using my own space on AOL............


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Is that hard to do, Garry.

Using your own space I mean.

Is there an idiot guide you could link me to?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello DavidH,

Jot explained it a bit earlier back in this thread. Take a look, works a treat.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Had a quick look at all that but it is giving me a sore head. It's a job for Saturday morning, not bedtime.

Lovely Poljot and strap combo.

I just hope it is neutered


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Dave,

If you are on aol and have trouble, just mail me and I'll try to explain in abc type fashion, it's not too bad...........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,

Nice Poljot.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Garry said:


> .......Brilliant - working.
> 
> Cheers Jot, now using my own space on AOL............


 glad you find me useful boss


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When I saw Garry's post come up QUOTE: Poljot chrono on Roys brown bufallo......

I thought What!, Knowing the watch I had doubts about it being on BROWN!

As my slow dial up loaded the picture line by line I saw I was wrong!

That does look bloody good Garry.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

another buffalo picture







Just got this today. Thanks very much Roy!










cheers,

mat


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll try again....










Does anyone know of an unrestricted, free image host?

mat


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........Thank you, PG and the Stan.

So, Roy....when's my freebie Bufallo coming due to all the sales I got you then??

...........














.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've just ordered a black one


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good for you PG - enjoy it dude......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I've just ordered a black one


 You won't regret it ... great strap for the money


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Arrived this morning, looks fantastic. Now what will I put it on?

John, who's that in the avatar?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> John, who's that in the avatar?


 Kristen Scott-Thomas .... sigh ....







... posh totty


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Kristen who..?

Looks like a ship to me......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ship?

Take a look at "Ghost Ship" to see a nice Italian bird.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Garry said:


> Kristen who..?
> 
> Looks like a ship to me......


 Ship what ship







HMS Lancaster









Kristen Scott Thomas














too old for you Garry


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Whatdya mean, too old for me?

You feeky chucker...............


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well she is 43 I think


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, you're right Jot, far too long in the tooth for me......







........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

She is a very pretty woman, I love 'em all!

It may be a shock to the watch buying public, my second interest is women. 

Ok, they drive me mad with the prattle they dish out but I can't live without them.

I have some good female friends that love me, I don't know why.









Maybe I'm becomming a father figure?

So many young women look like my daughter, these days.









Let's talk about watches. Save my sanity.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Yep, you're right Jot, far too long in the tooth for me......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never on this earth!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As they say on MWR "getting back on topic" I thought you might like to know I put the buffalo on my Hamilton last night.

Have to agree it's a superb strap.

ps KST lush!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Really liked the buffalo strap/clasp combination but even after cutting down the strap I still found it too long for my girlie 7" wrist.

Then I managed to get what I found is the perfect watch for the buffalo!

So out came the stanley knife, glue, needle and black thread. A couple of hours later I'm a happy bunny, ableit with very sore fingers.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

That looks brilliant, might do the same on my blue dialled orient diver.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Very good Gordon,

What I did also was dunk it in boiling water, then bend it into shape and let it cool. That took the fighting out of it and now is much more comfortable.

I am trying to figure out the bezel on that Orient.

Does the raised bit with the 15 min notches rotate or is it fixed?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi David,

It rotates, it's just part of the main bezel.

Brilliant watch and highly recommended..........


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

I found the buffalo strap really distributes the weight of the Orient well, and the thickness of the strap suits the thickness of the watch also.

Really like the red dial, a good fun watch!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

Read all the stuff from you lot about Roy's Buffalo straps.

So I thought I'd give one a go.

Excellent quality for the price plus I've never had a strap i have had to cut down.









Put it on my 321 as the original bracelet is tioo short and I'm still trying to get some extra links.

Looks excellent.

BTW Roy you haven't got any old Omega links lying around have you?

Just bought a 1045 and need another link for it.

Curse my masculine wrists!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> BTW Roy you haven't got any old Omega links lying around have you?


 Sorry Neil, I do not have any.


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

mat said:


> Does anyone know of an unrestricted, free image host?
> 
> mat


Try www.photobox.co.uk, you get up to 30Mb for free.

cujimmy


----------

